# Getting HUGE on a bulking phase!



## BiggerNstronger (Jul 28, 2005)

Its that time again.   I had been cutting for quite some time and was dieting pretty well before that (all the way back to March or so).   My workouts were going NOWHERE and I had no energy so I decided to go ahead and start another bulking phase and WOW did that make a difference!   My strength and stamina have improved TONS and I feel great too.   ONLY thing is I am packing on the pounds in a hurry, should I be too concerned about this?   Im trying to eat fairly clean but more often.   I have gained 12 lbs in 3 weeks and I plan on bulking for about 2 1/2 months and then going back to a hard cutting phase again.    Its been a long time since I did a real BULK.   It feels so strange after dieting for so long ( I lost 45lbs from Nov. of '04 to June of this year) and now Im purposely eating more.        Any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated.        Im going to go eat something now...brb.


----------



## WATTS (Jul 28, 2005)

2 and 1/2 months does not seem like a very long bulk at all. you would probably see better lean muscle gains if you went on a cleaner, less intense bulk but for a longer period of time. still eating a lot of food but 12lbs in 18 days just seems overboard. you also seem to be cutting more than bulking, and that just doenst seem right. 

how long do most of you guys bulk for?

i just started bulking this week and plan on doing it for quite some time. i was planning on over 6 months.


----------



## grant (Jul 28, 2005)

I would recommend slow and steady in order to minimize fat loss--a steady increase over 6 mos. sounds good although I'd be interested to know at what periods are you going to increase your calories? Every mo.? I think the key is to steadily increase your calories in small amts rather than say at 500 kcal leaps


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 28, 2005)

WATTS said:
			
		

> 2 and 1/2 months does not seem like a very long bulk at all.
> how long do most of you guys bulk for?


 It depends on if you are endomorphic or ectomorphic.


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Jul 28, 2005)

WATTS said:
			
		

> 2 and 1/2 months does not seem like a very long bulk at all. you would probably see better lean muscle gains if you went on a cleaner, less intense bulk but for a longer period of time. still eating a lot of food but 12lbs in 18 days just seems overboard. you also seem to be cutting more than bulking, and that just doenst seem right.
> 
> how long do most of you guys bulk for?
> 
> i just started bulking this week and plan on doing it for quite some time. i was planning on over 6 months.




I understand your point.  Im the type that has NO TROUBLE putting on loads of mass, but I have trouble cutting FAT afterwards thats why I cut more than I bulk.   I know I will put on plenty of muscle in that amount of time but it will come at a cost:  more fat.  Thats just me and how my bod works for some reason.   If I eat I gain weight.   ALot of my weight that Ive gained right now is water weight too and that will be lost easily.     Im thinking bulking any longer will be too long for me.    I will find out.   Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Jul 30, 2005)

im with ya on the getting huge part.  it's generally tough for me to gain weight - that's why im eating 6000+ calories a day right now, and i only weigh 207 lbs.  finally getting some growth.  ive found that i wont grow even on 4000 calories/day.  at least my cut wont have to be long 

of course, i believe i may be at or near my genetic potential.  when i started lifting, i was 142 lbs (see my gallery to see how much of a fool i looked like).  i still havent taken a pic since i was in the 180's.  but yeah, its tough for me to grow, so when im taking 6000/day, i dont add a ton of fat.

with you, being that you grow easily, maybe decrease your caloric intake a bit, or add some R-ALA or something to help keep that fat gain at bay.


----------



## sabre81 (Jul 30, 2005)

BiggerNstronger said:
			
		

> I understand your point.  Im the type that has NO TROUBLE putting on loads of mass, but I have trouble cutting FAT afterwards thats why I cut more than I bulk.   I know I will put on plenty of muscle in that amount of time but it will come at a cost:  more fat.  Thats just me and how my bod works for some reason.   If I eat I gain weight.   ALot of my weight that Ive gained right now is water weight too and that will be lost easily.     Im thinking bulking any longer will be too long for me.    I will find out.   Thanks for the replies guys.



By the looks of your avatar, you may be a bit too big already.


----------



## TheUnlikelyHERO (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm pretty sure the 12 pounds you gained quickly was just water weight.  I gained about 8-10 pounds in 3 weeks of refeeding, with no noticable changes in body composition.  I'm pretty sure that drinking almost 3 gallons of water a day also contributes to those numbers as well.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 30, 2005)

Bulking and cutting in short phases yields better results IMO.


----------

